# I think I found my puppy



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I think I found my puppy, she is 9months old and has the biggest round eyes (she is so cute) I am waiting to hear back on a couple questions I had. I am going to call her tommorrow, so wish me luck.

Amber


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I really hope it'll all work out for you!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I hope this is it, the one!!!

Best Of Luck.

Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope this is the one!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Yea I hope it works out. Will be saying a little prayer for you and hope this is your baby to come home with you.
Keep us posted
Char


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good luck and I sure hope this one is the one for you


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

CONGRATS!







I know how it is to try to find the right pup for you...


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Best wishes in this being the right puppy for you!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is a picture of my soon to be puppy, she is 6 months old. Breeder was keeping her to either show or breed but she just never got big enough. It's a breeder in PA so I am a little nervous but two people on SM have her pups and they both say she is great so I am going for it. (Just need to tell the hubby now, LOL)










http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/11...5_600_15550.jpg

let me know what you think of her. thanks


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is ADORABLE!!!

Good-Looking Girl!

Best Of Luck To You.

Andrea~


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

oh thats the same pup Melanie was looking at but she got a boy from a different breeder instead. She is an adorable little girl


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> oh thats the same pup Melanie was looking at but she got a boy from a different breeder instead. She is an adorable little girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know why melanie didn't get her? anything I should know?

amber


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

She absolutely is a Baby Doll!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is the post http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10643
but i think she chose a local breeder instead


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope it works out, let us know what you find out.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> Here is a picture of my soon to be puppy, she is 6 months old. Breeder was keeping her to either show or breed but she just never got big enough. It's a breeder in PA so I am a little nervous but two people on SM have her pups and they both say she is great so I am going for it. (Just need to tell the hubby now, LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style="font-family:Georgia">She is gorgeous! You will not be disappointed as the breeder you are getting her from is an absolute doll.</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Here is a picture of my soon to be puppy, she is 6 months old. Breeder was keeping her to either show or breed but she just never got big enough. It's a breeder in PA so I am a little nervous but two people on SM have her pups and they both say she is great so I am going for it. (Just need to tell the hubby now, LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad that Fantasy will be going to someone HERE! Please keep us posted about her. She is just adorable, and I will always have fond feelings about her. YEAH!!!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats...very very exciting!


----------

